# Souls of Magic suchen neue Mitsteiter (Ambossar-Allianz)



## Raido (15. Mai 2008)

Hi, ho ihrs,

Wir die Gilde " Souls of Magic " brauchen Verstärkung in Sachen :

Heal, Tank und Deamage ;-) also einmal alles. 

Gilden-Info : 

Wir sind in dem Sinne KEINE Raidgilde = bei uns gibt es keine festen Raidzeiten, da
mehrere von uns in verschiedenen Schichten arbeiten müssen und wir daher Flexibel
planen. Wir nehmen unsere Raid´s immer ernst aber RL steht ganz klar an oberster Stelle!!
Wir wollen auch keinen Zwang aufkommen lassen, aber wer sich für etwas meldet hat dies
auch einzuhalten oder sich frühzeitig abzumelden...
Die Gilde besteht aus einem ziemlich netten Haufen an Leuten, "Freizeit-WoW-Spieler" deren Onlinezeiten 
im Schnitt irgendwas zwischen 17 und 24 Uhr liegen. 
Vom Alter her haben wir ein breites Spektrum, im Schnitt aber zwischen 20 bis 40. 
Wir spielen aus Spaß am Spiel und nicht aus Ehrgeiz auch im Raid-Content.
PVP-Spieler haben wir auch mit an Board, suchen aber primär für die Raids Verstärkung. 


Raid-Info : 

Kara:  11/11 (wird an 2 Tagen gecleart, um optimal auszurüsten wenn was fehlt und um keinen Stress zu haben)
ZA: 4/6 (irgendwie hat es uns noch nicht so wirklich zu den Trollen gezogen)

Magtheridon: 1/1  / Gruul: 2/2 (entweder mit anderen Gilden im Verbund oder was wir nicht an Leuten stellen ebend Random dazugesucht)

SSC: 3/6 (Raid mit Partner-Gilde)
FDS: 2/4  (Raid mit Partner-Gilde)

Meldet euch Ingame bei : Salihfath / Djakun / Bengâl / Blitzball / Faizah / Fuge / Avanthera / Káyla
oder kommt uns Besuchen auf unserer HP  www.Souls-of-Magic.de.tf
oder hier im Forum


----------



## Raido (21. Mai 2008)

*G* wir suchen Dich ....


----------



## Raido (28. August 2008)

Die Suche geht weiter....


----------



## Raido (2. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Raido (8. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Raido (23. September 2008)

/push


----------

